# LJ Rubicon....seeking advice!



## HBO (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi folks,

I've been lurking here for years, even though I live in North Carolina. My wife and I have been wanting to move the family and make our home in Maine. Well, it's happening. We just bought a house up there and are moving in August. This house happens to have a 700'+ driveway that's only paved up near the house, although the driveway is graded nicely and only a slight uphill to it.

Anyway, I have a Husqvarna lawn tractor and was thinking of just getting a compact tractor to take care of both the lawn and winter duty on the driveway. However, the rest of the 10 acres is woods and spending all that coin on a tractor would really be wasted. Driveway is obviously too long for even a large, walk-behind blower.

So that leaves me with the obvious, my daily driver '06 LJ Rubicon, pictured below. I am fearful as the Jeep is really clean, completely rust free and is my daily driver. But it has a hardtop, an automatic and GREAT heat! Would be a great plow vehicle and I think I can keep it nice if I use it only for personal plowing. Plus, having just bought a new place, money is tight! I need to buy a snowmobile too, of course!

Anyway, I suppose I could find a beater truck up there with a plow. But all I see for under $3500 are real rust buckets that won't pass inspection, therefore I couldn't use it for anything else. I'd rather use that money on a new or used plow.

What would you all do? I've really enjoyed this website, could spend hours here! Wait, I've already done that many times!

Here's my Jeep, ready to get the crap kicked out of it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Do it, it's ur drive and you plowing it, if you doing others or commercial work I would advise otherwise


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup. Pat's right. Find a quality used 6.5 or 7 footer, use it only on your property and you'll be golden! As for brand, since this is only for personal use, pick the dealer closest to you, with a good service department and call it a day.


----------



## HBO (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, I think that's the way I'll go. Have a few flavors from which to choose, plow wise. Will keep an eye out for something used too, if it's nice and not too much of a hassle to mount. I'll have plenty of time to keep up with storms.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

you do know that you can't get grits in Maine. Don't understand why you don't act like a good downeaster, get a moose, throw a saddle on it and ride into town. They go through 6 ft of snow, no problem. I would probably look around for a used plow too. Probably by the time the plow wears out, the rust will start on the jeep. Who knows, stop in at Rockland and maybe Fisher might have something that might fit. They have a fantastic museum there too.


----------



## HBO (Dec 23, 2010)

fireball;2001540 said:


> you do know that you can't get grits in Maine. Don't understand why you don't act like a good downeaster, get a moose, throw a saddle on it and ride into town. They go through 6 ft of snow, no problem. I would probably look around for a used plow too. Probably by the time the plow wears out, the rust will start on the jeep. Who knows, stop in at Rockland and maybe Fisher might have something that might fit. They have a fantastic museum there too.


I'm a Yankee stuck in the south............... and I hate grits.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice jeep. Just picked up an 06 LJ Rubi in the same color. Going to make it my backup plow vehicle. Decide on a plow yet?


----------



## HBO (Dec 23, 2010)

mrgarciainc;2002536 said:


> Nice jeep. Just picked up an 06 LJ Rubi in the same color. Going to make it my backup plow vehicle. Decide on a plow yet?


Congrats! I'm about to turn 100k miles and it's been a great Jeep. I've been eyeing new ones but I just can't let this one go just yet.

Haven't decided on a plow yet. We had to rescind our offer on the house because of inspection problems. So now it's up in the air whether or not I'll need a plow, driveway-wise!

Any idea what you're going to go with for a plow on yours?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Good god! Please dont use that jeep for plowing. That is the most sought after wrangler on the market. And if its clean, its worth a lot. I have buddies that would pay top dollar for that jeep. 06 LJ Rubicon's, clean are hard to find in the off road community


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

SullivanSeptic;2033064 said:


> Good god! Please dont use that jeep for plowing. That is the most sought after wrangler on the market. And if its clean, its worth a lot. I have buddies that would pay top dollar for that jeep. 06 LJ Rubicon's, clean are hard to find in the off road community


I'm aware of the rarity of the LJ rubicon. I've contemplated selling it and picking up a newer jeep, maybe a 2013 or so with the newer engine. But that means I'll spend a lot more money though. It would just be a back up anyways as I have my 3/4 ton truck still. If your friends are interested, I'd be willing to show it, jeep is stored on the southside of chicago, in blue island. Very clean, it's from the south and only one winter in the upper Midwest.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd love to have it, but I have too much into my JK already to trade out. I would need a bunch of info on it and i can let my buddies know. I have an off road wheeling group of guys that go out wheeling all the time. Actually, like 200 of us in a group, but 30 of us are active wheelers


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

SullivanSeptic;2033099 said:


> I'd love to have it, but I have too much into my JK already to trade out. I would need a bunch of info on it and i can let my buddies know. I have an off road wheeling group of guys that go out wheeling all the time. Actually, like 200 of us in a group, but 30 of us are active wheelers


Well I took your advice. I just picked up an almost new JK with a sno way plow on it. My LJ Rubicon is too clean to put a plow on it I hope someone can use it for off-roading instead of sitting in my garage. Let me know if any of your buddies want to see. Id rather it go to a enthusiast than selling to a random person online.

Does your JK have a plow?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like Sully is getting a new toy. Lmao!


----------



## Wicked Warnings (Oct 16, 2015)

I have a 05 LJ on 38s with 8".... lets go muddin with Sully!!!


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

mrgarciainc;2071385 said:


> Well I took your advice. I just picked up an almost new JK with a sno way plow on it. My LJ Rubicon is too clean to put a plow on it I hope someone can use it for off-roading instead of sitting in my garage. Let me know if any of your buddies want to see. Id rather it go to a enthusiast than selling to a random person online.
> 
> Does your JK have a plow?


Khaki Wrangler FTW!
(but why do you have black fender flares and not the khaki ones?)


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Only small plows to completely avoid are the western suburbanite (and fisher homesteader) and meyer home plow. Hunker, boss, and Meyer have suitable plows.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

plowing one drive per storm isnt going to damage your jeep one bit... and only doing one driveway, i would see no problem with a little homesteader plow. but then you have to mount and dismount each use (you wont want to dd a vehicle with a plow), so consider who has the easiest mount (I like boss for that).

or like you considered, just throw a cheapo plow on the lawn tractor and be done.

Better yet, dont even bother plowing because YOU HAVE 4WD WITH SELECTABLE LOCKERS!!!!!


----------

